# Thinking of buying a couple house plants



## Kstar (Dec 14, 2010)

Living plants are beautiful! My personal favorite inside plant is a Christmas Cactus. They bloom once a year around Christmas, and don't need much sun. Mine are in a room that gets gets medium light, and they are doing really well! I also have Peace plants.... they do better with more light, but can be in places that only get medium light too. They need more water than Christmas cactus do, but they are still easy to take care of. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Sandra20 (Dec 30, 2010)

Orchids are such beautiful plants! They look good in every modern living room. You just need to know how to take care of plants. If you don't then you should stick to fake plants or get plants that don't need much care like different kinds of cactus.


----------



## DesigningWoman (Oct 29, 2010)

Congratulations, ricksample, on adding real plants to add “energy” and vibrancy to your room! With a moderate amount of bright light, you have many options for plants. Several considerations:


· * Do you have drapes or curtains over the windows? That will reduce the “brightness of the light” (unless they are sheers).
· * How close to the sliding doors will the plants be? You do not want to create a trip or bump hazard.
· * Do you have kids or pets? Sometimes little helpers will play with (or even eat!) your new additions!
· * How close to the electric fireplace will the plants be located? Some plants get temperamental with changes in humidity.


Some easy plants to start with – low maintenance and large impact – would include peace lily, dumb cane, diffenbachia, ficus, rubber plant, pothos, mother-in-law tongue,and philodendron. These are readily available at nurseries, home improvement centers – even at grocery stores. Some of the plants listed come in wide varieties. Read the plant tag that comes with it and ask questions at the store. Consider asking a friend for a “cutting” or side plant if you like their house plant. You might even discover that you have a green thumb!!!


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I am not familiar with the kind of plants that can live without direct sunlight. But I have seen a lot of houses with real plants indoor. They are nice and gives a fresh atmosphere. Be sure to choose a plant that is low maintenance.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You should go to a landscaping place where they sell plants and give them your scenario and they will give you the best plants for your situation and needs.


----------

